# Tummy Troubles



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could the first vet have suspected bloat or torsion? It would explain why she was anxious to see him.

My usual approach to tummy troubles where there are no other signs of discomfort or fever is 12 - 24 hours on water only, then small quantities of poached chicken and rice until there have been two normal poops. And vet if it is not getting better after a couple of days (although I will probably have phoned before that, anxious mum that I am!).


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I think you are right FJM, she has a lot of experience with poodles. That said, the specialist asked a lot of questions about--what do his eyes look like, is he behaving normally, what did he act like, etc before she suggested it was ok to wait. Vet should have asked those things first--and by the way she didn't say, wow I'm worried about bloat, maybe he needs an xray. (that said, knowing that I'm 5 mins at alll times from a specialist gives me confidence to wait). 

I'm with you on the tummy troubles approach. That said, I have read up more on bloat and I've learned how time is of the essence. I wonder if we could get a thread on bloat and see if anyone has any videos of what the symptoms look like so we can take fast action. So far, Fozzie shows none of those signs, he is not asking to go out, he's not trying to stretch out, he wants to play, he's wagging his tail, etc.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dry heaving, pacing, unable to get comfortable, not eating...can all be symptoms of GDV (Gastric dilatation volvulus) (commonly called bloat). It can be deadly. Excess gas trapped in the dog's stomach causes "bloat."..the stomach twists. Deep chested breeds such as the poodle can be susceptible to this..especially if they are active after eating..or their pedigree is predisposed to it.

Maybe your Vet was worried that this is what Fozz was suffering with. Bloat does require quick action.

I agree with you that I prefer the vet who doesn't automatically...give you the "if it were my dog, I come in for tests" answer without offering any advice to you over the phone when you were distraught.

Hope Fozz is well soon.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> Been thinking I might need to split evening meal, half at normal time, half at bed time.
> 
> FM


A spoo owner I know started giving her dog a bedtime snack to address the problem of empty-stomach bile vomiting, and I think it helped. You can also try giving him a Pepcid before bedtime for a couple of days to see if it helps. I'd rather not do that on a long-term basis without a better understanding of what's going on, but it might get him through a short-term issue.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

after resting in his crate for awhile, Fozz ate the rest of his breakfast and played with his ball in the house, seemed totally normal, down to his habit of taking our shoes for fun. :argh:

So, I took him to daycare (they're very close to work) with instructions to watch and report on elimination and demeanor and to call immediately if anything seems off. 

So far so good, again he didn't show any of the signs of bloat at any time other than the dry heave, no food thing, and today he ate pretty fast after that 1 dry heave. I pushed and felt around his belly and chest and no pain no wincing no licking, just seemed normal. 

So the beat goes on, but yes I should have thought bloat when he started dry heaving in the middle of the night and next time I will (assuming he's had his evening snack). For now I'm just going to give him an extra 10% of daily ration at night and see how it goes.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Since Fozzie was able to puke bile, I doubt the vet thought it was torsion...


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> I wonder if we could get a thread on bloat and see if anyone has any videos of what the symptoms look like so we can take fast action.


http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/11388-gastric-dilatation-volvulus-bloat.html

This is a sticky in the Poodle Heath section


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Is it possible he's almost so hungry in the morning he feels nauseous? I would definitely try either splitting his meal up or giving a few cookies before bed to keep his stomach full.

I notice Darcy sometimes doesn't want breakfast till he's been able to go out and empty out. So maybe his routine just needs to shift a bit. If he's acting otherwise normal and happy, I wouldn't worry too much and would just try shifting his food around a bit to see if that helps!

Oh and in my experience, many vets will just say bring them in if you call. Often there's a liability issue (they say oh don't worry on the phone, you don't take them in, dog dies, you blame them). I generally just go on my own instinct and hope for the best.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> Is it possible he's almost so hungry in the morning he feels nauseous? I would definitely try either splitting his meal up or giving a few cookies before bed to keep his stomach full.
> 
> I notice Darcy sometimes doesn't want breakfast till he's been able to go out and empty out. So maybe his routine just needs to shift a bit.


I normally give him two small cookies at night as part of the "night night" crate routine and he had those the night before as always. So perhaps it's just not enough. Last night he had them again, and the dry heave started later, 6:30am vs. 4am. 

Fozzie normally eats before going outside, but sometimes he's just got to go too bad. In those cases I just take him outside and take his food in a plastic bag (I live in a big apartment building). Then I feed him outside, which he normally scarfs down. He didn't do that yesterday and today he did eat, but only half. 

So, I think if I can keep the nausea down--will give him some extra food at night--I think we'll be ok. 

Fingers crossed.

Also thanks for the sticky on Bloat! missed that somehow! we need to really push people to that to be aware. Also, I see some videos of symptoms on youtube. Kinda sad, but good to actually witness it and compare.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Tate has done this a few times and I think his tummy doesn't settle until the evening -which is when he will finally eat. 

On one of many nights that I have stayed up extra late, I've noticed that Tate has normal happy tummy sounds until about 2:30 am, which is also when he usually gets restless and I tell him like hell he is going outside right now... At this time is when it starts growling. I've experimented and fed him a small snack, and he settles back down to sleep, stomach quiet, and goes potty as normal in the morning. 

So, instead of waking up at 2:30 every morning, I started making Tate's dinner his bigger meal of the day (I usually make breakfast bigger for energy/calories) or giving all of the dogs a late night snack... it really depends on the day. That's my two cents, I guess! (take it for what it's worth, considering Tate was somehow starving to death in Jan and now he is eating like a piggy because I'm crazy and nervous now!)

Poor Foz, I hope you can figure out a way to get him comfortable in the mornings!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Have started splitting evening meal, 2/3 at normal time, 1/3 at bedtime and problem has not returned. Fingers crossed. 

(glad tate is feeling better!)


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

*tummy trouble*

Well i guess this is a question and an fyi just in case.

I brought my new 9 week old spoo home this past friday the 18th and noticed in the afternoon a tick on her head which i took care of. I also have a 9 mo old spoo who up til this point i havent had to treat for fleas but had seen one on him the day before I picked lola up. After I saw and removed the tick I went to petsmart look for advantage or frontline. Banfield is selling a product called First Shield Tri which is suppose to get rid of fleas, ticks and keep mosquitos away as well which I thought was great for us floridians.

Now I told the "nurse" at banfield how old and how much both dogs weighed and she gave me a single dose for each based on that.

I put it on their backs and later that night lola vomited... since then she has had loose stools. so its been 4 days and I did some online reading and it seems this is common side effect of not only this product but several others just like it. Anyway Im mentioning it in case maybe you just treated your spoo with a flea treatment??

Im kind of annoyed because all over the net they say you shouldnt really use that stuff on pups til about 12 weeks. i didnt know that but You would think in a veterinary clinic they would. 

I called my vet and she just said yea.. 9 weeks a little young to apply it but told me to give her a bath to get the product off and add a little rice to her food... she's eating, drinking and playing well, just runny stool.

ugh

hope your baby feels better soon


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

JDCollins...

Is Lola the one that is grabbing the other dogs neck. She could have ingested some which is causing the problem.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Jd,

Fozzie is 18 months old and he has a prescription chewable heartworm and a 1x a month flea/tick drops between the shoulder blades. He's been on that since he was 7 months old. So I don't think that's the problem. Also, he had the problem last week, which was just before his monthly dose given last Saturday. So together I'm fairly certain this is not the problem. 

I strongly recommend the regular flea/tick stuff, especially on poodles since the curly hair makes it so hard to find them.....here in california where it never freezes we have to deal with them all year round. (not to mention the foxtails...growl! )


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmm...I hadn't thought of that... She can really reach but sometimes he does lay down and let Her pounce and chew on him so it could be.... I'm gonna bathe him too and see if that helps.

Thanks!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Oops I meant she can't reach his neck


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Fozzies mom... Trust me... After all I read I'll never use it again.. By regular you mean advantage and/or frontline or something else?


----------

